# LP to CD conversion



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

A non tech savvy friend is trying to transfer LPs to CD. Any suggestions?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

If they're not tech savvy, it might be better to pay someone who is to do it for them. Especially if the person who does the transfer has a quality vinyl cleaner, high-end turntable and phono amp, and a 24-bit sound card.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Chief... 
I used to make my living doing this stuff with tape, not records, however, I have done literally hundreds of records in the past year or so. I use a combination of a couple of programs for delclicking, *"etc."* Check out:
1. http://www.goldwave.com/
2. http://www.diamondcut.com/



> Especially if the person who does the transfer has a quality vinyl cleaner, high-end turntable and phono amp, and a 24-bit sound card.


I am a little weak in the cleaner area, using good old fashioned DiscWasher. My turntable is a Kenwood KD-500 with an Infinity Black Widow tone arm and an AKG cartridge feeding a Rane PS-1 preamp, an ART Digital MPA preamp, and an M-Audio Audiophile 192 sound card. Monitoring is done through a pair of JBL LSR4328 powered studio monitors and a pair of JBL 4430 studio monitors.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

By the way, if I were to buy just one of the above programs it would probably be Goldwave.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> By the way, if I were to buy just one of the above programs it would probably be Goldwave.


But you are definitely tech savvy. Would a novice to intermediate person be able to use it?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If he is technology challenged I think it would be a real work out for him. I jumped right into both programs, but then, I understand waveforms (analog) which is what you are working with on both programs. HOw many records is he looking to do? Feel free to contact my by PM. If you would like to talk about this I will send you my phone number.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Richard King said:


> I am a little weak in the cleaner area, using good old fashioned DiscWasher. My turntable is a Kenwood KD-500 with an Infinity Black Widow tone arm and an AKG cartridge feeding a Rane PS-1 preamp, an ART Digital MPA preamp, and an M-Audio Audiophile 192 sound card. Monitoring is done through a pair of JBL LSR4328 powered studio monitors and a pair of JBL 4430 studio monitors.


That's a fine setup, Richard. I was just thinking in terms of if I were paying someone to do the transfer what I would be looking for in their setup.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You've got a PM


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Bidger... what do you advise for record cleaning?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

You're fine with what you have, Richard. I use Discwasher, or I used to when you could still get it, for cleaning new vinyl. 

I'd like to eventually get a machine like the VPI brand when I can afford one. I'm looking at getting into collecting more vinyl and I'd like to be able to run used vinyl that might have surface junk, but no real scratches, through a quality machine and get the best results.

But, like I said, the new vinyl I picked up and ran the Discwasher system to lift out the manufacturing /packaging residue, play and sound just fine.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You can also get a turntable with USB output. Here is the selection carried by J&R.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have an Ion turntable with a USB connection to my laptop.

I use Audacity to capture the music and convert them to WAV files. Audacity came with the Ion turntable.

I bought the Ion at Amazon. They are currently selling it for $128.

I have copied over 200 albums so far. Only 500 more.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

What software encodes the CD in the standard 44.1 kHz 16 bit format?

--- CHAS


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

HIPAR said:


> What software encodes the CD in the standard 44.1 kHz 16 bit format?
> 
> --- CHAS


Audacity captures at 44.1 khz and one of the options when producing the tracks is the 16 bit format for WAV PCM.


----------



## Sleepybear (May 11, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> A non tech savvy friend is trying to transfer LPs to CD. Any suggestions?


If you need more help with this, I'll be glad to. Have done thousands of albums.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll add another vote for Goldwave. You can pick a scratch sound or noise that stands out in your recorded LP file and selectively subtract it from the file. GREAT feature if your records are scratched or well-worn and full of noise. I did about 50 LPs for my Dad as a birthday present. He and my Mom then would go on dates to end up parking somewhere just to listen to those classics on their car's CD player.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Goldwave is nice because you can use their automated pop and click remover or, if like me, most of your records are in great shape and only have a couple of pops and clicks you can go into the wave form and delete those by hand without touching the rest of the music.

Here are some fun projects that I worked on in the old days... 
http://www.pbase.com/rking401/richard_king_remastering_services


----------

